# FS: 29g Tank/Stand, 25g Tank Only, 10g Tank Only



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Clearing out some tanks.

*Standard 29g Tank and Stand - $40* *NOW $30*
30x12x18
Stand does have a bit of rust. No more background on the tank.

*Standard 25g Tank Only - $15* *SOLD*
24x12x20
Some light scratches and blue silicone. Good for hospital or breeding/holding tank. Also has a little ecocomplete and white gravel if wanted or I can take it out.

*Standard 10g Tank Only - $10* *SOLD*
20x10x12

Picture below shows all tanks; 25g is on the bottom, 10g is inside the 29g. I haven't had a chance to clean them out yet but if you are serious about it then I will clean them before you come.

Please pm, PU near Joyce.


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

bumper cars


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you have any pics of the tank???


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

I will post one tomorrow!


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Finally posted pics!


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

buuuuuuuuummp


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

buummmmmmmpppp


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

buy meeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

badump badump


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

! ! ! ! P m u b


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

Pmed for tank


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

10g SOLD!!!


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

bumpbumpbump


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

BUMP! Make me an offer!!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Interested in the 25g but the pic is taking forever to load.


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

bumppppp prices obo!!


----------



## agresfish (Mar 2, 2011)

Do u deliver for extra?


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Sorry! Langley is a bit too far! Can meet halfway maybe?


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

BUMP!!! Taking offers!!!


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Prices OBO!!!


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

25g Sold!! 29g tank and stand now $30!! No longer has background though. Cleaned and ready to go!


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

All sold, thanks!


----------

